# Son of Zen PFS



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I know what you are going to say ... "HO, HUM ... here comes that looney, long-haired, bearded, ugly, weirdo, hippy freak with yet another PFS" ... YEP! You are right.

Guess where I went yesterday??? To a second hand store, of course! I found a bamboo spatula for just $0.25 ... That's right ... just twenty five cents. Now, how could I pass that up??










I am sure you have all seen these. They sell them new in the dollar stores here for $1.50. And would you believe it is just the right size for a PFS???










So, I could not resist just whipping out another one ... took me less than an hour. And here it is:










Once again I used Alliance Sterling 105s and z-type pouch attachment; doubled the ends of the bands over to provide some cushion across the tops of the forks.

And it shoots well! I shredded a soda can with 11mm and 14mm lead balls.

Total cost of this little terror was less than $1. If you bought the spatula new, the cost would be less than $2. So guys ... I urge you ... just go make one ... try it, and I am sure you will like it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You are Super Cheap and Super Cheesy, but I like your Style and your not afraid to Flaunt It!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks interesting


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

cant see the second and the third pics!! HELP!!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> cant see the second and the third pics!! HELP!!


I can't pull it up either.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

DANG!!! I need to be more careful with the pics, obviously. Here are the second two:



















If I try to make them a little bigger, something goes haywire ... probably a short between the keyboard and the seat ...

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Neat and cheap. I like it.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

oh! there it is!

I need to try one of those... just... a bit thiner... with a little more space between the posts.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Long haired bearded hippy. My kind of dude! I like the innovation!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Nice project , Charles...!....The PFS LEGEND lives on...!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

being cheap is something to be proud of. i rummage in the garbage everyday and its more fun than anything.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

That's great! The curvature to the handle is already built in. The cost is low. And the PFS design is minimalist.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work Charles.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*ahem* Charles, this is the second time. I let it slide the first time, but this has got to stop. I feel obligated to let you know that you aren't fooling anybody. Maybe some of the younger whippersnappers are too timid to say it, but being the same age as you are, I have fewer compunctions about being frank with you.

I know and everybody but the thickest among us knows: that is not a pickle fork, IT'S A PICKLE SPOON, man!

Nice job, though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> *ahem* Charles, this is the second time. I let it slide the first time, but this has got to stop. I feel obligated to let you know that you aren't fooling anybody. Maybe some of the younger whippersnappers are too timid to say it, but being the same age as you are, I have fewer compunctions about being frank with you.
> 
> I know and everybody but the thickest among us knows: that is not a pickle fork, IT'S A PICKLE SPOON, man!
> 
> Nice job, though.


Ahhhh ... so you WERE paying attention!!! Guess I will have to be more careful in the future!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

These findings are real opportunities in the second hand.

And I think when one is infected "aguditis forkitis" nothing to do. lol!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Charles your thoughts follow exactly like mine! , Now in the store trying on for just such a beech spoon only, but for now I do have other PFS with what I already haveat home


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> *ahem* Charles, this is the second time. I let it slide the first time, but this has got to stop. I feel obligated to let you know that you aren't fooling anybody. Maybe some of the younger whippersnappers are too timid to say it, but being the same age as you are, I have fewer compunctions about being frank with you.
> 
> I know and everybody but the thickest among us knows: that is not a pickle fork, IT'S A PICKLE SPOON, man!
> 
> Nice job, though.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

nice!


----------

